# Η προεπιλεγμένη σειρά λέξεων στη νεοελληνική πρόταση



## Theseus (Jun 23, 2018)

Τι είναι η προεπιλεγμένη σειρά λέξεων στη νεοελληνική πρόταση; υποκείμενο-αντικείμενο-ρήμα ή ρήμα-αντικείμενο-υποκείμενο; Φυσικά είναι ένα αρκετά πολύπλοκο θέμα αλλά επισήμανα ότι είναι η δεύτερη συχνότερη.


----------



## Earion (Jun 23, 2018)

Στη νέα ελληνική η βαθιά δομή της φράσης είναι : υποκείμενο — ρήμα — αντικείμενο (και μάλιστα: υποκείμενο — ρήμα — άμεσο αντικείμενο — έμμεσο αντικείμενο). Αλλά αυτό δεν λέει τίποτα γιατί στην επιφανειακή δομή υπάρχει η ευχέρεια εναλλαγής στη σειρά των όρων, όπου σχεδόν όλα τα σχήματα είναι δυνατά.

Ο Γιάννης έδωσε το βιβλίο στην Καίτη.
Στην Καίτη έδωσε το βιβλίο ο Γιάννης (= στην Καίτη και όχι σε άλλον)
Στην Καίτη έδωσε ο Γιάννης το βιβλίο
Το βιβλίο έδωσε ο Γιάννης στην Καίτη (= το βιβλίο και όχι κάτι άλλο)
Το έδωσε ο Γιάννης το βιβλίο στην Καίτη (επίταση, το έδωσε τελικά, δεν το κράτησε για τον εαυτό του)
Το βιβλίο ο Γιάννης το έδωσε στην Καίτη (και όχι σε άλλον)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 23, 2018)

Από τα παραπάνω θα ήθελα απλώς να ξεκαθαρίσω ότι η πρώτη φράση, με την πιο «φυσική» δομή, είναι και αυτή που μοιάζει πιο ουδέτερη (από μόνη της τουλάχιστον· τα συμφραζόμενα παίζουν κι αυτά τον ρόλο τους). Ενώ δηλαδή η πρώτη φράση απλώς αναφέρει τα γεγονότα, οι εναλλακτικές δίνουν έμφαση σε κάποιο στοιχείο ανάλογα με τον τρόπο με τον οποίο αλλάζουν τη σειρά των λέξεων. Συνήθως η έμφαση δίνεται στην αρχή τής πρότασης, αλλά όχι απαραίτητα (βλ. τελευταίο παράδειγμα).



Theseus said:


> Τι είναι η προεπιλεγμένη σειρά λέξεων στη νεοελληνική πρόταση; υποκείμενο-αντικείμενο-ρήμα ή ρήμα-αντικείμενο-υποκείμενο;



Και μια διόρθωση, αφού είμαι εδώ: στην παραπάνω ερώτηση θα ήταν σωστό να γράψεις «ποια είναι η προεπιλεγμένη σειρά λέξεων», μιας και η απάντηση θα προέλθει από μια περιορισμένη ομάδα επιλογών. Ρωτώντας «τι είναι» κάνεις μια πιο ανοιχτή ερώτηση, «τι σημαίνει (η έννοια) "προεπιλεγμένη σειρά λέξεων";».

Που αποδεικνύει ότι η αντιστοιχία του _τι_ με το _what_ και του _ποιος_ με το _which_ δεν είναι απόλυτη. :)


----------



## Theseus (Jun 23, 2018)

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δυο. Βασικά η σειρά λέξεων είναι εκείνη μιας στάνταρ κλιτής γλώσσας, ανάλογα την έμφαση. Προφανώς ενενήντα πέντε τοις εκατό των γλωσσών του κόσμου έχουν ως την συντακτικη δομή των προτάσεών τους είτε Υ-Ρ-Α ή Υ-Α-Ρ ή Ρ-Υ-Α. Δείτε αυτό το πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο:-
https://www.quora.com/Word-order-is...ges-Is-there-a-neuroscience-based-explanation.
Θεγξ, Δούκα, για τη διόρθωση. :)


----------

